# Marine Refinishing Services



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello fellow forum members,
We're trying to get our company up and running.
Some of the things we do range from Gel coat restoration, to completely fabricating parts of fiberglass.
We can make molds of whatever is needed.
Pop out new pieces from said molds.
Full out custom deck works.

Full out custom paint work.
We have done plenty of graphic paint work on Renegade Power Boats and Motion Power Boats, as well as many customer boats.

We can do anything from fixing gelcoat scratches, painting hull sides, non-skid, buffing out gelcoat, full custom decal work, bottom paint, anything. 

Our fiberglass expert worked at Cigarette for several years, as well as worked at Bertram and several other highly established companies. 

Interested in any of our services?
Give me a call at: 305-804-1331


----------

